# old bbs.. what happened?



## CaliDave (Aug 1, 2005)

Maybe its just me? but... 
When I access the old bbs. The exchaging and western boards have zero topics?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 1, 2005)

That's correct. Eventually, all of the old BBS will likely disappear. 

If there is info on the old BBS that you would like to preserve on your PC, it would be advisable to do so, although no date has been set for the complete sunset of the old BBS.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 1, 2005)

What a waste of good info.  Some of that stuff will be of value for years.  Other things for 3-5 years.  So good information that isn't even a year old will be trashed if indeed it is even available right now.  Boo!  Give us the old BBS back where there was info that was invaluable and keep the new one.  

Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 1, 2005)

Dave, why don't you give the web site for the archives that you gave us once before.  Would it still be listed there?


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 1, 2005)

iconnections said:
			
		

> Dave, why don't you give the web site for the archives that you gave us once before. Would it still be listed there?



http://www.tug1.net/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi


I agree with Sterling. Why delete it? 
How much memory could it take 100mb? So all the ask RCI and Ask II info with be gone, along with the archived posts? 

Its a bummer I didn't realize this earlier, Exchanging and Western boards were my most frequented.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 1, 2005)

Dave, my question was to Dave M. He once referred us to a web page that had very old posts from TUG. You may not have seen it. I think it is a shame that all recent posts are wiped out but the older posts were too. I am so happy with the new software as it is a big improvement.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 1, 2005)

iconnections said:
			
		

> ....very old posts from TUG.





About once a year, I go hunting on Wayback (an Internet archive database) for old TUG BBS discussions - from the 1990s, well before the "old" BBS was born in December 2000. 

It's fun to link to some of those old conversations and see how many names we can recognize. The questions asked then are basically the same as those asked today. That's one reason why the archive capability of this new software will be a big improvement. Being able to keep the great discussions will help us all.

Ultimately, I'm sure we will bring a lot of useful info over from the old BBS. That has already been done on some forums, such as Travel and Marriott. There is no intent to discard important info that exists on the old BBS. However, saving every thread about (for example) upfront fees serves no useful purpose.


----------

